# Labor Contract Question - Need Advice



## KhalidAbuDhabi (Oct 10, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

I need an advice on the following issue:

If someone has a two years contract with the company but passed only 1 year and got terminated, it supposed to be 11 months working and 1 month vacations which is mentioned in the contract but worked for 12 months and then got terminated, what does that mean? Will i get a full salary for paid vacation month which is not taken or what? Please advice thanks


----------



## nonoa (Jan 9, 2014)

The labor law states:
_
"For every year of service, an employee is entitled to an annual leave of not less than the following:

- Two days leave for every month if his service is more than six months and less than a year.
- 30 days annually if his service exceeds one year. 

At the end of the service the employee is entitled to an annual leave for the fraction of the last year he spent in service."_

So you will be entitled to the month's leave since you have completed the year. If they argue that you have not EXCEEDED a year, you are still entitled 2 days for each month of service which amounts to 24 working days.


----------



## KhalidAbuDhabi (Oct 10, 2016)

nonoa said:


> The labor law states:
> _
> "For every year of service, an employee is entitled to an annual leave of not less than the following:
> 
> ...


Thanks Nonoa for the explanation. Though i have one more question to be clarified. The HR told me not to serve the grace month after signing the termination letter, Will it be account as my annual holidays?


----------



## nonoa (Jan 9, 2014)

Both parties would be required to pay compensation in lieu of notice, so you can contest or discuss this with them before signing. See article 120 of labor law. 

So yes they are required to pay but make sure you are not waiving any rights with whatever you are signing. Read carefully.


----------

